# Shooting Sticks



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

What's everyone using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

home made ones I made out of two cross country ski poles


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I use Primos Trigger Stix or an old set of Ernie Wilson's. I like the Trigger Stix for the fact that I can adjust height on the fly. The EW's, not so much, but still a reliable platform. I can't tell you how useful a set of stick can be. Some like them, some don't. But I can say this, they have made my shooting better and more accurate. Thats enough for me, to continue their use.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Bought mine at wallymart a few years ago. Made by Hunter's Specialties. Paid $9.88. Modified a tad, but they work great.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I am much to lazy to pack extra equip .I generally just sit on my butt and use my knee as a rest.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I use a Harris bipod on my ar-15

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll have to check the brand, but I love them. They fold up and they come with a pouch so they stay on my coyote hunting pants, plus anything with a strap can hang from them.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a "Rail" on the fore end of Most my guns to attach a Harris bi-pod . They work outstanding when your sitting calling or spotting. When I

m on the go I use stony point steady sticks them work outstanding. I put snow baskets on them it there is a lot of deep snow, on the bi-pods too I don't know why the makers don't give that option.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

I am using the Primos tripod trigger sticks. We found that the bipod version has a nasty habit of tilting if you don't actually hold them in place, rotating at the hinge points between the bottom of the grip and the top of the legs. The problem seems to be exacerbated by the fact that there is a high center of gravity above the hinge point, the rifle resting six inches or more above the hinge points whereas other bipod shooting sticks have a much lower center of gravity and the tilt doesn't occur.

The trigger stick bipod works fine if you manage the handle, but if you use the sticks as a rest, managing the rifle, they will tilt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a pair of the stoney points they are on a shock cord and fold up into three sections for each shaft, I've had them for more than 20 years now. I've replaced the shock cord twice with a tent pole repair kit from wally world ($3 or so). They are still like new.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mine are basically what Don described, but made by Champion. It's crazy but the carrying case is part of the reason I love them so much.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Bog tripod, works pretty good they have plastic clamps on the adjustment end sometimes they do not grip the aluminum causing a leg to move under the weight of the gun, very minor but when you need it to stick it could fail!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Made mine from bamboo vine supports--- their nice and light and slide into one of the straps on the back of my vest so I don't even know they are there.

The .357 mag brass on top is for a touch of class.lol.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Home made. They taper from about 6 inch's from to the tip. Swivel on a bras spool wrapped in leather shoe laces.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bog-Pod® Bipod shooting sticks. I might upgrade to the Bog-Pod® Tripod...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm a fan of the trigger sticks. I have the new gen Shockly tripod. Quick adjusting and solid as a rock.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

BOG for me as well. They work sitting in the ground, sitting in a chair, or standing. Their customer service is awesome too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just homemade, 1x2 cut in half with small bolt, washer and nut. Then top area wrapped with electrical tape.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I use a dead shot field pod I love it it's not heavy easy to pack around with sling


----------



## POC (Jan 7, 2016)

Made mine after watching youtube videos. Get garden "rods" or "stakes" at Walmart or Lowe's, etc. Drill hole, insert bolt and loosely tighten nut. Not the best thing, but for $5....


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

I prefer the vanguards. I have the bipod v yoke swivel and just ordered a tripod. I am absolutely confident out to 350 yds with them and my 204. I prefer sticks over bipod.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I own 2 sets of bipods for my guns, a short set for prone and a long set for sitting. If I am going to be walking and want standing shots I use two fiberglass walking sticks (60" ) tied with leather shoe lace near the top. With the walking sticks, I can slide the lace up or down to make varying heights for shooting positions.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My favorite are the ones I make. Two straight sticks and leather. Lash the 1/4 inch leather like you would a shoestrings. Add some water and let it dry.

Best thing is if you forget these on the stand you lost nothing. "YOU will forget your shooting sticks."

That's why these days mine are called Harris Bipods! hahaha

Larry


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I just ordered these, will post review later.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

